
The Complete Guide to Fasting - algui91
https://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2018/12/30/complete-guide-fasting.aspx
======
zimpenfish
I would be extremely wary of anything promoted by Mercola - he's a renowned
pseudoscience quack peddling woo and bullshit to gullible people and his site
is largely full of it.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Mercola#Views_and_contr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Mercola#Views_and_controversy)
[https://sciencebasedmedicine.org/9-reasons-to-completely-
ign...](https://sciencebasedmedicine.org/9-reasons-to-completely-ignore-
joseph-mercola-and-natural-news/)

etc.etc.

~~~
algui91
Well, it is an interview to a doctor, Dr. Jason Fung. Based on its patients
results.

~~~
zimpenfish
I have edited my comment to reflect more accurately that I was talking about
Mercola. Apologies for the confusion.

~~~
algui91
Interesting, I will read those posts. Thanks.

------
nyc111
> Insulin is the primary hormone that tells your body whether to store energy
> or burn it. When you eat, you're taking calories in and insulin goes up.
> Higher levels of insulin signal your body to store energy. When insulin
> falls, it tells your body to release energy. When you develop insulin
> resistance, your insulin levels remain chronically elevated, hence your body
> is in constant fat-storing mode.

Best definition of insulin I ever read.

I liked his thoughts on fasting too.

------
ccarter84
Generally I avoid Mercola, but I have Dr Fung's book and it's pretty
rigorous...so skeptically optimistic

------
jeygeethan
whaaaat

